# My massive whiting



## shiv (Aug 11, 2008)

Well it was a record for me anyways!  I am a novice at fishing, only been doing it for about 4 months. I caught this whiting off of my friends dock today in Savannah. It measured 14.5 inches and weighed in at 1.3 lbs. I believe the Georgia state record is 2lbs 12oz, so I came up a little bit short.  I caught it bottom fishing with dead shrimp.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 12, 2008)

Good start on a nice fish fry.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats to ya , they are great eatin' .... so is the sheepshead .....


----------



## allaroundfishin (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats a black drum not sheepshead. But non the less good eating.


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 12, 2008)

allaroundfishin said:


> Thats a black drum not sheepshead. But non the less good eating.



He's the 1st fish is a black drum.


----------



## shiv (Aug 12, 2008)

allaroundfishin said:


> Thats a black drum not sheepshead. But non the less good eating.




I actually thought that was a sheephead too till you pointed it out. Well I learned how to tell them apart today and yes it was good eating!


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 13, 2008)

That's a nice whiting! They fight as good as they taste.


----------



## Redbow (Aug 14, 2008)

Two good eating fish there, Whiting is my favorite but Black Drum is pretty good also..

I would love to have a few that size...


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 14, 2008)

If surf or pier fishing-- what's the most likely fish to catch and which is the best fish to catch that's edible and tasty?  Atlantic vs Gulf?

Thanks.

HC


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 14, 2008)

My vote is for whiting!


----------



## joedog (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll go with whiting also.


----------



## shiv (Aug 24, 2008)

In my quest to break the Georgia state record for a whiting I broke a personal best today. This one came in at 15 inches, 1  lb 8 oz.  I caught this at my regular fishing spot off of a private dock in Savannah.

 Which was defiantly a welcome catch. The last couple of times fishing I ended up throwing back most of my catch.


----------



## Southbound (Aug 25, 2008)

*whitezilla*

nice fish


----------



## shiv (Oct 14, 2008)

I should of titled this thread diary of a newbie. Today I was out fishing on a public pier near the landings and pulled in my first Speckled Trout ! A whooping 13.5 inches caught using live bait, shrimp.  I was pretty happy and even a nice DNR guy showed up and measured it for me.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 16, 2008)

shiv said:


> I should of titled this thread diary of a newbie. Today I was out fishing on a public pier near the landings and pulled in my first Speckled Trout ! A whooping 13.5 inches caught using live bait, shrimp.  I was pretty happy and even a nice DNR guy showed up and measured it for me.


I'm actually enjoying your posts.  Keep it up.  

BTW-the DNR guys are really nice.  Did he also help you check to see if your fishing license was in date?  They'll also count how many fish you have if you ask them nicely.


----------



## shiv (Oct 17, 2008)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I'm actually enjoying your posts.  Keep it up.
> 
> BTW-the DNR guys are really nice.  Did he also help you check to see if your fishing license was in date?  They'll also count how many fish you have if you ask them nicely.



  Well thank you for your response and thanks to everyone else too. I know my catch is not impressive but I still enjoyed catching them and I have no problem poking fun at myself.  

 I am learning though and it is forums like these that really make the difference. There is a wealth of information to be mined here!

 Yes the DNR guy asked to see my fishing license and went through my cooler and counted my one fish for me too.  People did get really excited when he showed up, there were people running all over the place etc. The DNR even made nice conversation with me after wards asking who was sitting were and such. I was not really paying too much attention so I was not too much help. 

 Anyways thanks once more for the replies. Hopefully in the coming months I can post some real nice catch.


----------



## shiv (Oct 21, 2008)

Just thought I would pop in and post a report of my last two times out. Being that the tides have been so high and the water very muddy I ended up catching zero. At my friends dock I managed to show up as the tide was going out and the water was flowing and sounding like a toilet being flushed. The next day I went to the public pier in Thunderbolt. Right after I got there three nice fellas showed up with cast nets, lead bottom shoes and a radio. They were stomping, talking loud, playing music and throwing their nets over and over in the same place off of the metal pier. They were so loud I am willing to bet that there was not a single fish within a 5 mile radius, no joke.
     After 20 minutes of that I figured it was time to pack it in and try another spot before the sun went down. As I ran towards my truck in tears  with gear in hand I was approached by an older gentleman in the parking lot. I was in a hurry to get out of there but he commented to me on how loud those guys were and that the fishing was not that good there. So I stopped, agreed with him and then we proceeded to talk fishing. 20 minutes later we were still talking and I had pretty much given up on hitting another spot before the sun went down. I guess he felt sorry for me or maybe he was senile, but he starts to tell me about his favorite fishing hole and how that he usually averages about 14 fish there when the conditions are right. I am semi familiar with the area he was talking about and he told me exactly were to go, where to throw and how to fish it during incoming and outgoing tides. He told me the place was not top secret and that other people fished there but I thanked him very kindly for the information all the same, and that I would give it a shot when conditions improved.
  Anyways maybe my two days of bad luck fishing might have turned out to be a blessing and I might have found a decent hole not too far from my place. I will give it a try this week and another spot I am interested in checking out. I also plan on unleashing my new TOP SECRET fishing weapon, "The Ninja"  it should make for an interesting and fun time. 

  shiv


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought Ninjas wore all black????

Keep up the the good work, you'll get the monster whiting (good eatin).


----------



## shiv (Oct 21, 2008)

TGattis said:


> I thought Ninjas wore all black????
> 
> Keep up the the good work, you'll get the monster whiting (good eatin).



 I do not think it would be a good idea to name it what it looks like.  

 Yes sooner or later I will get the big one. I have had a few close calls, but the sweet is not sweet without the sour.

  I do know a couple of back street boys in real life so maybe that will give me luck. They do not post here though.


----------



## shiv (Nov 4, 2008)

Just a little update on my fishing.  I am learning the hard way. Speckled Trout can be a little bit tricky to catch if you do not know what you are doing. I have been targeting Speckled Trout the last three times out and I have only managed to catch one.  I would have had two today but my leader broke on the first one I hooked up to.
  I have started using a sliding float which is the reason I believe I managed to pull one in today even though the area was not producing much for anyone. I was told by a few others that they had caught their limit there recently but today I was the only person who walked away with a Speckled Trout.
  My second Speckled Trout ever and a record for me at 17 inches! 
  I am going to hit that spot again soon and hopefully I pull in more then one.
  shiv


----------



## Nautical Son (Nov 5, 2008)

you went fishing at Taco Bell didn't ya Shiv.

If you know some of the BSB's who are you and have we met?


----------



## shiv (Nov 5, 2008)

TGattis said:


> you went fishing at Taco Bell didn't ya Shiv.
> 
> If you know some of the BSB's who are you and have we met?


 
 Yes I asked the wife to take a picture of my epic catch and she had to have her pet rat model next to it.

 I know a couple of BSBs but they do not post here. One is a good friend of mine named Trey who I go and hang out with a lot. He knows doc though and probably everyone else around there. 

 I do not think you and I have met but you might have seen me. I drive a big ole boat of a red truck. I also fish on a dock located down from the marina.

 shiv


----------

